# Tips on Brompton rack use



## u_i (14 Jun 2019)

Can you provide any tips on efficient use of cords and hooks for securing items to a Brompton rack? On occasions you may need to carry this or that on the rack and I found that I am not that good in securing the items to the rack. Too often found that I nearly lost my stuff and I hardly ever get to my destination without stopping to readjust. Now the rack has hooks and these evolved with rack design over time, so people must find these useful. I started using them and my packing got a tad better but I still feel that I am not there where I should be. Sure strategies must differ with size and type of items, but I am at a loss no matter what I am to carry. Any help?


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2019)

I would imagine that the weight and size of the object(s) you will carry would dictate the method os securing, and the kind of security method necessary.
I don’t have the B rack, but the cord supplied looks only suitable for low weight, smallish items. ( I may be wrong,)

The main desire of security on the rack is to prevent movement, so, if you use a bungee type cord, that will allow movement, as it is elastic.

I would have thought some form of strap would be better, which can close and remain tight.

Ratchet straps or locking tab straps would work best, I feel.
https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjL8s-N3uviAhUJsu0KHUtWA6kYABAOGgJkZw&ae=1&ohost=www.google.co.uk&cid=CAESQeD28IbqcJExmYOHTGFyXWT9zGN7ARo5qhIuvhf7t9hX16GEcSvXHt1b0jeZB1tChssUU4ptsbfctdyb1vgP1bdP&sig=AOD64_3u1OAffyXDpvNSPnCL90mYQns83A&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwjzlMiN3uviAhVlUBUIHaCXAYUQwg96BAgLEAc&adurl=https://www.theratchetshop.com/ratchet-straps/ratchet-straps-below-3000kg/250kg-cambuckle-2pcs-per-pack.html?utm_source=google_shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQjwrpLoBRD_ARIsAJd0BIVwYppstWw7rTWPmiDWlCd0_8ozwxZr6pzHZwWT5zd96ByayzZ5YroaAvasEALw_wcB

If the items being conveyed are heavy, bulky or awkward, more straps will be needed.
Always try to maintain the highest weight at the lowest possible height.

There are also grid type nets which could help.

Have you any images of what it is you’re trying to carry?


----------



## mitchibob (15 Jun 2019)

Ditch the rack and just use a topeak backloader or similar? Really liking this bag.


----------



## u_i (15 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the responses. Sure I could build up an infrastructure of my own, carry a bag in the front, bring a backpack etc. However, I have in mind situations where you end up needing to carry this or that and all you have is the rack with the cords. Say you came on the bike, went into a building and someone gave you items in an envelope, as in the photo, and you were not prepared for this. You cannot put the large encvelope into a pocket. Holding it in the hand is not quite an option. How do you secure it to the rack so that you don't lose it on your way? Are there any good tricks? I am sure this will depend on shape and weight but I don't think I know how to proceed effectively no matter what the load characteristics are.


----------



## Kell (15 Jun 2019)

I would definitely be trying to criss-cross those straps.


----------



## shingwell (16 Jun 2019)

I have always had this problem on bikes, trying to secure items directly to the rack with bungee chords. They always want to come off sideways. On a non-B bike at least you have the flexibility to hook your bungees in different places and pass them underneath. On a B tho for some reason one end of each bungee is fixed, and there is very little clearence underneath the rack. I have taken to always carrying a little fold-up shopping bag in my pocket, so when you unexpectedly need to take a top or coat off, or have a shopping accident, at least you have a bag you can hook over the handlebars .

What I have been thinking of, but not yet implemented, is some sort of fold-up box that is permanently attached to the rack but below the level of the wheels. So when not in use it does not affect the fold/wheeling around, but can be unfolded when you unexpectedly need to carry something. Any ideas...


----------



## alicat (16 Jun 2019)

TBH, I wouldn't put anything on the back that I couldn't hear fall off if I didn't think it were totally secure. I would probably put that envelope in a bag at the front or down the front of a closed top (jacket with zip, cardigan with buttons etc).

I would put the envelope in a carrier bag with handles, pass one of the straps through a handle, the criss-cross the straps and secure to the struts on the side to anchor the load.


----------



## alicat (16 Jun 2019)

Or if not a carrier, then something like the pic. Yes, I am dodging work today.


----------



## chriscross1966 (16 Jun 2019)

Why haven't you got front luggage?... it is the default option for Bromptons... i keep a couple of bungees in each side net on my T bag so if i have to use the rack then i have the flexibilty of proper bungees, but they only get used if i cant squeeze it into the bag.


----------



## alicat (16 Jun 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> i keep a couple of bungees in each side net on my T bag so if i have to use the rack then i have the flexibilty of proper bungees



That's inspired me to keep a cargo net in my front basket for when the front basket is full and I need to use the rear rack.


----------



## chriscross1966 (16 Jun 2019)

alicat said:


> That's inspired me to keep a cargo net in my front basket for when the front basket is full and I need to use the rear rack.


Yeah... also in the rear pocket is a liggtweight folding gym rucksack...


----------



## u_i (16 Jun 2019)

On other bikes I have a cargo net stashed around the rack as well. However, on B other considerations come in: 1. There is no good place for the net on B, particularly if you want no interference with fold. 2. The cords and hooks are already there and you do not want to pile excessive amounts of stuff on a folder, rather aiming for efficient multiuse. As to front luggage or rucksack, there is no point hauling it along if there is no expectation that you will be taking any load.

My anticipation was of a strategy of producing a net on the fly using the double cords and hooks, with the start along the post of @alicat above. Given that the current B rack has already 3 hooks on each side, and my rack from a few years ago has just 2, the manufacturer must anticipate that customers use them. Some issue is that you may have hard time making it work when in a hurry and not training ahead. For illustration, with the envelope example I came up with what is below. I am only pondering whether I might be missing some more general strategy.


----------



## shingwell (16 Jun 2019)

I think you've hit the nail on the head there, sadly my 2010-ish rack only has the frontmost lug which isn't in the right place, I think it's there to stop thd bungee hook slipping round if you clip it on that part of the rack


----------



## alicat (16 Jun 2019)

I don't think you're missing a general strategy. Your arrangement for the envelope looks good.

Just focus on locking the item down using the lugs. They are also handy for keeping items further back and so avoiding heel strike.


----------



## Schwinnsta (17 Jun 2019)

I have strapped on a 12-pack, news papers, magazines, the odd cardboard box. If you want to carry more serious stuff you need like a backpack with a frame that you mount to the back of the seat and the back of the rack. Shown here. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c76T3g5wwY


----------



## u_i (17 Jun 2019)

Schwinnsta said:


> If you want to carry more serious stuff you need like a backpack with a frame that you mount to the back of the seat and the back of the rack. Shown here.



Thanks! Looks like securing a big backpack/rucksack there will be the next project. A success would solve some problems for me. 

As to larger items in general on the rack I succeeded in carrying some in the past, but the smaller ones that could slip out presented some challenge. In any case this looks like progress.


----------



## chriscross1966 (17 Jun 2019)

u_i said:


> On other bikes I have a cargo net stashed around the rack as well. However, on B other considerations come in: 1. There is no good place for the net on B, particularly if you want no interference with fold. 2. The cords and hooks are already there and you do not want to pile excessive amounts of stuff on a folder, rather aiming for efficient multiuse. As to front luggage or rucksack, there is no point hauling it along if there is no expectation that you will be taking any load.
> 
> My anticipation was of a strategy of producing a net on the fly using the double cords and hooks, with the start along the post of @alicat above. Given that the current B rack has already 3 hooks on each side, and my rack from a few years ago has just 2, the manufacturer must anticipate that customers use them. Some issue is that you may have hard time making it work when in a hurry and not training ahead. For illustration, with the envelope example I came up with what is below. I am only pondering whether I might be missing some more general strategy.
> 
> View attachment 471054


Ah... I always have a bag with me... spare tube, couple of tools, the puncture kit etc...


----------



## alicat (17 Jun 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> Ah... I always have a bag with me... spare tube, couple of tools, the puncture kit etc...



Yes, me too. I like to keep the rack free for ease of folding and only use it when the basket is full.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Jun 2019)

I like the Dutch-Style bungees which have two or three bands depending on what you buy. Found some good ones on Rose.


----------



## u_i (4 Aug 2019)

UPDATE: I got clips on Ebay that nicely complement the hooks, take no weight and do not interfere with rolling of the folded bike


----------

